# Silver Clearing - Guess the color :)



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

So...since I wasn't planning on a silver or a parti for that matter, I'm a little ignorant about the whole clearing process. I understand that silvers clear faster than say blues and will have a silver face after the 1st shave at 4-6 weeks. BUT is that the final color?? Or does that silver color on the face continue to lighten? Huxley has a "solid" silver mom (in quotes because she has parti in her) who is an incredibly light sparkly platinum silver color and a silver and white parti dad (sort of a medium silver color - definitely NOT blue but not a platinum silver). Huxley has 4 "solid" silver litter mates whose faces are LIGHT silver in color. Huxley has more of a dark silver face now - definitely darker then his brothers and sisters.

So is this his final color - will he be a dark silver? Or will that color continue to lighten? Honestly I think both are absolutely beautiful so it's not a big deal, I'm just having fun at this unexpectedly entertaining game of watching my spoo change colors! Since I was looking for a solid black I really wasn't planning on this, but it sure is fun! LOL
I'm attaching pics of the "light" silvers and the darker parti boys.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Silvers seem to change all the time until they are 3 or older. You may hit every colour you described! It's a journey and it sounds like you will enjoy watching the colour changing show. It is really hard to tell the end result. Silver breeders seem to just go with the flow with the clearing. Seems no matter what they thought would be the end result they turn out a bit different. But like you say all the possibilities are pretty cool.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I know nothing about silvers, but those pups are all cute. That pic of Huxley is the best. He is smiling in it! The silvers I saw the other day seemed to vary a lot in how silver they were, but they were all pretty. One of the silver partis had silver so light it almost blended with the white. Huxley seems like he will be darker than that, but who knows. Sookster has a cute silver spoo that is just over a year. She could tell you her experiences.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

My guess is that his face will at least get much lighter, I bet his blaze will disappear and fade into it. This is what I've seen happen with a few silver partis with blazes. Here's an example.

New Page 1

You can see Tintlet's Rune had some white on his muzzle as a puppy, but it's not as visible in his older photos.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> My guess is that his face will at least get much lighter, I bet his blaze will disappear and fade into it. This is what I've seen happen with a few silver partis with blazes. Here's an example.
> 
> New Page 1
> 
> You can see Tintlet's Rune had some white on his muzzle as a puppy, but it's not as visible in his older photos.


Tintlet's boy is actually Huxley's Dad's brother  His Dad was a very similar silver color.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Hello again! I can't stop drooling over Huxley. Such a doll. But yes, as Outwest said I have a solid silver female. I will put a picture of her at 3 months and a picture of her at a year here so you can see how much she changed. Her face is now a pretty platinum color, but her body is still pretty dark. 

3 months









6 months









1 year









Her face was pretty light as a pup, but has definitely lightened a lot since then. Here's another silver I raised. 

8 weeks









8 months









1 1/2 years









I think Sonya will end up being pretty light, but I don't think Crystal (the one in the second set of photos) will get much lighter. But who can really tell about silvers lol.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

In Runes pictures not only can't you see the white on his face, but the blaze is completely gone. It will be fun to watch what happens with Huxley.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

WestCoastSpoo said:


> Tintlet's boy is actually Huxley's Dad's brother  His Dad was a very similar silver color.


Oooops! I completely read Rune's page wrong and got the whole family tree messed up! Sorry for any confusion - my pup and Rune have the same GRANDsire - Cisco's All Shook Up. So it's their Dad's that are brothers...does that make sense??? I'm just confusing myself more so I
m going to stop trying to figure it out! lol Anyway Rune is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I sent you a private message 

Sisco's I Like It like That "Levi" (Rune father) is a litter-mate to Sisco's All Shook Up "Elvis". So is Huxley father Elvis?

Rune also has a very light silver "mask", so his face is lighter than the body. Tammy also has a mask. Sometimes the mask makes me think a dog will be silver, but it ends up being blue.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

tintlet said:


> I sent you a private message
> 
> Sisco's I Like It like That "Levi" (Rune father) is a litter-mate to Sisco's All Shook Up "Elvis". So is Huxley father Elvis?
> 
> Rune also has a very light silver "mask", so his face is lighter than the body. Tammy also has a mask. Sometimes the mask makes me think a dog will be silver, but it ends up being blue.


HOLY COW could I be ANY more horrible at reading a pedigree!!!???? :loser:
So we'll just say they are really only related because they're both dogs...and the same color! LOL

At any rate, Tintlet your dogs are AMAZING! 

It's so fun watching the colors evolve, but after less than 2 full weeks with Huxley at home I'm already wishing his legs were DARK (well really ANYTHING other than WHITE!!) LOL He gets them SO dirty, even with no actual DIRT in sight!! lol


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the world of the light colored spoo. My last one was white and I loved the white most of the time. The nice thing about poodle hair is it washes off so easily, almost like the mud/dirt doesn't stick much. My puppy has her lower legs rinsed off at least once a week with the hose, sometimes twice, because she runs in the grass in the morning and then walks through dirt. Once your puppy gets older he won't get so dirty because he won't be so close to the ground. Of course, bathing him will be more of an ordeal, too. Spoos take a lot of maintenance if you want them to stay looking nice, but it's worth it. Then again, I chose a wash and wear whippet as my second dog.


----------

